# Seeking 1-2 Players in the SF Bay Area, CA



## Falcon (Feb 4, 2002)

Campaign in the Aelrith

I am looking for 1-2 players to join my campaign.  One of the current four players has left the campaign and will be leaving the Bay Area in 3-6 months, and one other may be leaving within the year 2002.  I am seeking one or two players to begin a series of side-adventures to integrate them into the current flow of the campaign. 

The campaign is set in a world I created 6 years ago and have run one campaign through, complete with hand-drawn 4'x6' map, cosmology, creation myths, legends, histories, and lots o' other little tid-bits. The world is low formal arcane magic, because of a terrible being named the Eater of Magic, and the WizardWar he began, but there are sorcerers, and much, much divine magic, and some very ancient magic.  The deities of the Aelrith and their agents are very much involved in the world. 

The campaign is character focused and  story-driven, and each character's backstory is taken into  throughout the campaign.  There are times where the session is a long, bloody and dangerous series of encounters to stop the creation of a portal, and then there are sessions where not a single weapon is drawn. 

Recent party allies included  a Kobald sorcerer who has took a liking to the Elven cleric (they are the "learned") and his small band, along with their Hill Giant buddy.  They just recently battled an insane bard who turns people's life stories into books-literally.  That is, once the story has been told, the person becomes a book of said person's history.  It is a long story, as they always are. 

I have 100+ pages of background stuff and several maps.  One of the players will be setting up a website soon.  We game roughly 3x a month--2 weeknights and 1 Saturday. I am seeking a good fit of personalities.  We range in age from Mid-20's to late 30's, all have jobs or are university students, and some even have families!!!  If you are interested, please email me.  I will gladly put you in contact with people who are playing in the campaign, if you'd like to get a sense of it from a player's  perspective. 

 Eric

ericstrel@aol.com


----------



## Falcon (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi.

I have noticed that several people have perused my post, but I have not had any responses.  I am curious as to why.  Location?  Times of the campaign?  Descritpion?   I would appreciate any input, so that I can better address what people are looking for when they read about an opening in a campaign.
Thanks!!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey Everyone.

Thanks for all those who have responded.  I now have the players I need.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 27, 2002)

Falcon, since you requested this thread to be closed, I'll close it now for you.


----------

